# neues Domizil, neuer Teich



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2006)

Servus Teichfreunde

Da wir unsere alte Heimat gegen eine Neue eintauschen wollen/müssen  (Umstände will ich hier nicht zur Diskussion stellen), möchte ich den Plan vom (vielleicht) neuen Teich (Domizil) hier zur Diskussion stellen.

 

Ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen  
Man sieht hier die Ansicht Richtung Süden (oben, Westen ist Rechts = Windrichtung)

Pflanzzonen: Tiefe -20, -40, -80, Stehzone -130, Schwimmzone -200.
In der Schwimmzone habe ich 2 Bodenabläufe eingeplant. Der Skimmer liegt in bester Windrichtung (Westwind, daher im Osten des Teiches).

Die Bepflanzung habe ich den Pflanzzonen angepaßt eingeplant = viele Pflanzen, wie am jetzigen Teich.

Filter: 
Schwerkraftfilter > 1. Pumpe (Aquamax 15000 = Bodenabläufe > Filterkasten (Eigenbau) > Grobfilter (Filterschwamm) > Biofilter (Leca(Blähton)kugeln) > Pflanzfilter Süd (oben))
Eigener Filterkasten - Schwerkraftfilter > 2. Pumpe (Aquamax 15000 = Skimmer > wie Filter "Bodenabläufe) > Pflanzfilter West (rechts)

Beide geregelt - nach Bedarf.

Fischbesatz geplant: KEINE KOI !!!!; sondern Goldorfen, Moderließchen, Bitterlinge, Teichmuscheln;

Geht das in die RICHTIGE !!!!!   Richtung ????     

Danke für Eure Tipps  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Kalle (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo,

sehr interressante und schöne Form.

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hi Helmut,

Da hast du ja einiges vor. 
Beim ersten kurzen Betrachten deiner Skizze, würde ich bei soooooooooooooo viel Platz, mehr Raum für eine eigentliche Sumpfzone schaffen. ( also 0-15cm Tiefe ) Vielleicht mit einen Weg aus Trittsteinen, die nur ein klein wenig aus dem Wasser ragen.
Du könntest ja dafür ein Teilstück deines _normalen_ Weges am Teichrand hergeben, oder einen kleinen Teil der 40cm Zone.
Auf die -80er Zone würde ich persönlich auf keinen Fall verzichten, auch wenn es in verschiedenen Foren öfters zu lesen ist das sie nichts bringt. Ich habe auf diesen Zonen einen kleinen _Garten_ für meine Unterwasserpflanzen gebaut, für mich sieht das Klasse aus.

Also das waren meine ersten Gedanken dazu, weitere Anregungen werden mit Sicherheit noch kommen.

Viel Spaß beim weiteren planen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Morphantro

Die Form ist frei gewählt; Will nicht ein "Kraterloch" !!!! 

@: Annett: Dürfte zu 99% das neue Domizil werden  Hoffe es klappt mit der Bank  . Bilder stelle ich erst ein, wenns " PASST" !!!

Liebe Grüsse, in voller Hoffnung
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Jochen

Es freut mich riesig das du auch hier deine Erfahrungen einbringst  und ich nicht nur in der Fotoecke mit dir diskutiere (riesig Freu).

Das mit der Sumpfzone habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber leider wird es auf Kosten der -40 Zone gehen, und da habe ich mir gedacht das ich Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut, usw. setzen werde. Wenn das aber nicht soviel bringt wie die Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone, werde ich halt umplanen  

Da es hier erst um den ersten Entwurf geht und ich den Teich optimal geplant haben will, werde ich natürlich "Eure Tipps" hier einfließen lassen  

Bin für alles offen

Helmut


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Moin Helmut,

ich hoffe, dass wir Dir bald zum neuen Domizil gratulieren und dann mit der Teichplanung beginnen können.  
Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall auch sehr viel Sumpfzone "gönnen" oder die Pflanzenfilter entsprechend breit machen. Das Konzept von NG mit Ufergraben und Uferwall ist Dir sicherlich auch bekannt. Wie sieht es damit aus? Möglich oder nicht?
Ich würde versuchen 2-3 vers. Bade- und Sitzplätze durch hervorspringende, bepflanzte Zungen seitlich davon im "Röhricht" teilweise verschwinden zu lassen. Dann sieht der Teich von jedem Platz anders aus. Einen Platz nimmt man für wochentags... den anderen um "Urlaub" zu machen. 
Auch die Brücke würde ich zumindest an einer Seite in solch einer Zone anfangen lassen.

Trittsteine hatte ich bei meiner Planung ja auch mit auf dem Zettel. Würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle auch nochmal überlegen! Z.B. ganz oben den Weg durch Trittsteine ersetzen und dadurch etwas mehr Sumpfzone oder einen zweiten Sitzplatz am Wasser erhalten.
Wie wäre es an einer flachen Stelle mit einer Art "Whirlpool"? Also mit einer Pumpe (Niedervolt) oder Membranpumpe Wasser bzw. Luft in einer Mulde ausströmen zu lassen? 
Wellness pur?  
Sind halt jetzt ein paar Ideen, die mir so kommen. 

Ich drück Euch für den ersten und wichtigsten Schritt jedenfalls ganz fest beide Daumen!


----------



## bonsai (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Moin Helmut,
das ist doch ein toller Entwurf. Deine Grundstücksmaße entsprechen ziehmlich genau denen meines Grundstücks, ich hatte jedoch bisher nicht den Mut, so konsequent auf Teichgarten zu planen.
Einige Gedanken möchte ich, aus den Erfahrungen mit meinem Teich, versuchen zu formulieren.
Die Sumpfzone bis hin zur 40er Zone unterscheiden sich in der optischen Wahrnemung und damit auf den später sichtbaren "Erfolg" der Planung nicht wesentlich. Sitzend auf der Terrasse wird man die Übergänge nicht mehr wahrnehmen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach vertragen die meisten Supfpflanzen größere Wassertiefen als in der Literatur angegeben und die Pflanzen der klassischen 40er Zone wachsen sehr gern bis auf null und darüber, solange die Füsse nass genug sind. Ohne Sperren wird es also über die Zeit zu einem Verwachsen der Zonen kommen - ich empfinde es nicht als Nachteil.
Interessant ist die 130 er Zone, klassisch für große Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen. Bei geschickter Standortwahl wird dadurch eine Unterbrechung der Wasseroberfläche erzeugt, die dem Teich eine ganz eigene Spannung und Ruhe zur gleichen Zeit verleiht. 
Ich persönlich würde in dieser Tiefe einige Regentonnen so plazieren und mit schmalblättrigen __ Rohrkolben und/oder Teichsimse bepflanzen, dass aus einer Wasserfläche plötzlich die Pflanzen als vertikales Element herausragen.
Solche Elemente haben eine ungeheure optische Wirkung.Die Wahrnehmung der Pflanzen. wenn sie rundherum von einer schönen Wasserfläche umgeben sind, ist eine ganz andere, als wenn sie sich in Gesellschaft in der Pflanzzone befinden.
Die Pflanzenfilter finde ich vernünftig dimensioniert und sehr schön in den Gesamtentwurf integriert.
Aus der Skizze geht nicht hervor, wie die Übergänge von 30 auf 130,bzw 20 auf 200 gestaltet werden. Ich vermute, dass Du hier zusätzlich Mauerwerk als Stabilisator einbringst.
Eine kleine Überlegung zum Schluss.
Zwische Holzterrasse und dem Einstieg von der Hausterrasse ist eine klare Sichtverbindung, von der Hausterrasse ist fast der kompltte Teich zu sehen, von der Holzterrasse der überwiegende Teil des Teiches und von der Brücke ist alles Einzusehen.
Alle Sichtachsen sind also so angelegt, möglichst viel vom Teich zu sehen. Spannung wird aber eben auch vom Verstecken  erzeugt. Dass Vorziehen der 30er Zone vor dem Steg der Holzterrasse bis fast an die 200 Linie wäre so eine Möglichkeit der Sichtunterbrechung, man wird dann eben neugierig, was sich hinter der Beflanzung befindet.
Das soweit zu meinen Gedanken, aber es sind eben meine, also nochmal, dass ist ein bärenstarker Entwurf und ich werde genau verfolge wie es weitergeht, denn bekanntermaßen steht in wenigen Jahren bei mir ein Neubau an.
Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, von deinem Vorhaben viel lernen zu können.

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Umsetzung.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

@ Annett: Danke fürs Daumen drücken, wird schon gut gehen, bin sehr optimistisch  

@ Norbert: Wenns konkret wird, werde ich deine Vorschläge   (da ist was dran) in meine Planung einfließen lassen. Danke !!!

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

So einen Superteich mitplanen zu können ist doch was Schönes, auch wenn es NUR....      für dich ist. (ich hoffe du hast Humor)

Wenn man so ein Grundstück und noch dazu flach zur Verfügung hat, es sorgfältig hier plant, wäre es doch gelacht wenn da nicht ein Klasseteich entstehen würde.

Kurz noch ein paar Gedanken zum Fischbesatz,

Die Orfen werden sich mit Sicherheit wohlfühlen, die __ Moderlieschen sowieso, für die Bitterlinge würde ich einen kleinen Teil im Teich schaffen in dem sie sich und vor allem die __ Muscheln _tummeln_ können.

Ein Teilstück einrichten auf ca. 1m Tiefe, mit reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen, als Substrat einen schönen Sandkasten...  für die Teichmuscheln, vielleicht in einer Ecke die etwas entfernt von der Schwimmzone liegt.

Vielleicht könnten wir hier mal alle zusammen einen Klettersteig für unser Grundstück planen...


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Jochen

Dein Vorschlag mit den Bitterlingen & Teichmuscheln hört sich gut an. Werde dies in den Plan mit einbauen, wie sovieles was von euch kommt  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Moin Helmut!

Ich glaube, das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich!
Aber der "alte" war doch auch super...  

Wohin ziehst Du denn jetzt - innerhalb von Baden um?
Wolltest Du dies?

Viel Erfolg mit Deiner neuen Herausforderung!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Dodi

Glaube mir, diesen Schritt zu machen, viel uns wirklich nicht leicht. Mir blutet das Herz unser Refugium aufzugeben.

Aber, unser neues Domizil wird schöner (Garten als ganzes geplant), besser (alte Baufehler) und vorallem, *wir leben wieder*

Da wir nicht in der Stadt Baden gewohnt haben, sondern ca. 10km ausserhalb (Leobersdorf), ziehen wir zu 99% nur mehr 3km von Baden entfernt, nach Tribuswinkel um.

Grund, Haus werde ich wenn alles über die Bühne gegangen ist, hier mit Bilder vorstellen, aber das dauert doch noch eine Weile (Bürokratie).

Wir sind voller zuversicht !!!!

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Kurt (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Helmut,

Der Plan sieht nach echt schön großem Schwimmteich aus und gefällt mir sehr.
Nur das mit der W-Menge an Pumpen  ....   aber ich glaube, Du kennst mich eh schon  meine Phantasie hätte da schon noch den einen oder anderen Effekt am Rande des Teiches platziert )...... 

Auch mein Glückwunsch, vor allem zu Deinem Glück noch einmal einen Teich planen und bauen zu 'dürfen' - (Motto - der Weg ist das Ziel, auch wenn danach das faulenzen, baden, genießen und beobachten am Teich sehr schön ist ).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Nach langer Zeit   melde ich mich wieder mit News:

Das "Neue Domizil" ist uns vor der __ Nase weggeschnappt worden  .
Wir waren wohl etwas zu langsam (wollten noch warten bis wir unser Haus verkauft hatten).
Nun geht die Suche von vorne wieder los  .

Die Suche nach etwas "Neuen" strapaziert unsere Nerven sehr, aber unser Teich gibt uns dazu auch die Kraft (ausruhen).

Liebe Grüsse aus dem "alten Domizil"
Helmut


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hi Helmut,

das darf doch ned wahr sein! 
Scheint ja gar nicht so leicht zu sein, bei Euch.
Zieht Ihr halt zu uns in die NBL-da gibt teilweise große Grundstücke für kleines Geld. Bleibt nur das Problem Job. 
Damit haben wir selbst genug Probleme............ 

Da hilft wohl nur eins: Kopf hoch und rein ins Getümmel, äh die Haussuche!
Ich drück Euch jedenfalls ganz fest beide Daumen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Annett und alle Teichfreunde

Danke für die Unterstützung  .
Die können wir jetzt gut brauchen  .

Haben schon was neues gesichtet, müssen wir aber erstmal Checken.
Daumen drück !!!

Hoffentlich klappts diesmal, sowohl mit unserem Haus (Verkauf), als auch mit dem "Neuen" (Kauf).

Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten !!!

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

wünsche Euch viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Jochen

Danke, wir können es wirklich gut brauchen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Helmut,

ich/wir kennen das auch, vor gut fünf Jahren haben wir ähnliches durchgemacht.

Also, viel Glück ... Toi Toi Toi


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Moin Helmut,
hab nur zwei Daumen, aber die sind gedrückt.

Grüße in den Süden
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Norbert

Wieso nur zwei  

Scherz beiseite  

Danke, Danke, wird schon schiefgehen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Thorsten

Danke auch Dir  

Es ist schon ein Wahnsinn was man für ein bisschen Ruhe alles auf sich nimmt.

Aber wir werden es schaffen  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Moin Helmut!

Ist ja wirklich schade, dass es mit dem neuen Haus nicht geklappt hat.

Auch ich drück' Dir fest die Daumen für ein neues Domizil!


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Dodi

Danke !!!
Ich kann Euch garnicht sagen wie gut es tut, wenn man weiß, daß man gute Freunde hat  .

Danke nochmal an alle, und es wird hoffentlich bald klappen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Ich habe Neuigkeiten für Euch:

Nun Haus verkauft, neues Haus (ca. 50 Km südlich (Nähe Puchberg am Schneeberg)), 8 Jahre altes Blockhaus mit ca. 800 m² Grund, hanglage) gekauft.

Also mit dem Teich wirds heuer nichts mehr, aber dafür Zeit zum planen.

Fotos gibts wenn wir eingezogen sind   

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

SUPER Helmut,

dann wünsch ich euch alles Gute in eurem neuen Heim und viel Spass bei der Planung. Blockhütte g..l!!!! Stell mal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild ein.


----------



## bonsai (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Mensch Helmut,
danke für die Nachricht. Endlich kann ich meine Hände wieder benutzen.
Die Daumen waren schon ganz platt gedrückt, aber wenns geholfen hat ;-).

Klasse, und jetzt mit Ruhe über Winter an die Planung - von was auch immer.

Grüße in den Süden
Norbert


----------



## Dodi (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut!

Toll, dass es nun geklappt hat mit Deinem neuen Domizil!
Denn man 'ran an den Umzug.

Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder!


----------



## jochen (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Glückwunsch... 

na aber jetzt zeig mal deine Bilder, wir wollen doch alle mitplanen...


----------



## Digicat (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Servus

Ihr seid ja neugierig  

Dann will ich es doch jetzt schon machen  

Das Haus
 

Haus mit Garten und Umfeld der Siedlung (gezoomt)
 

dieses Foto (Haus mit Garten wurde von da oben aufgenommen (diese Hütte nennt sich "Gelände-Hütte" (nach dem Gebiet > "Gelände" benannt))) (ebenfalls mit 200mm Brennweite gezoomt)
 

Jetzt hab ich unser Geheimnis gelüftet, hoffentlich nichts vermasselt (denn beim ersten vorstellen des vorherigen "Kaufe`s", gings dann ja doch schief).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: die mangelhafte Qualität der Fotos zu entschuldigen, ist mit meiner alten Dimage 7i aufgenommen, da meine D-SLR noch zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Rep. war.


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

und 
was musst Du da an Kurtaxe zahlen ?


----------



## Elfriede (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

nach meiner Rückkehr aus Paros gleich eine so gute Nachricht im Forum vorzufinden ist schön,- herzliche Gratualtion und viel Freude mit Deinem neuen Domizil.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: neues Domizil, neuer Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem wirklich hübschen Domizil!!  
Freut mich echt für Euch! Hat sich das Daumendrücken ja doch noch gelohnt.
Das wird dann aber ne interessante Planung, so mit Hanglage usw. 

Nun zieht erstmal in Ruhe ein und dann kommt in den langen Winterabenden/-nächten ganz in Ruhe die Planung dran.


----------

